# Bandera Cover



## stonebriar (Nov 28, 2009)

Does anyone know where to purchase a cover for the Bandera?

Thank you.


----------



## irishteabear (Nov 28, 2009)

You can purchase one through the CharBroil website. I just got mine there about a month ago. It's a nice heavyweight one. Here's the link http://www.charbroil.com/Consumer/pr...ProductID=2006


----------



## eaglewing (Nov 28, 2009)

Very cool Dawn... I don't even have one...yet


----------



## irishteabear (Nov 28, 2009)

I was not going to let my baby sit outside unprotected.  LOL


----------



## beer-b-q (Nov 28, 2009)

I bet she even puts it to bed and tucks it in at night...


----------



## stonebriar (Nov 28, 2009)

Thank you very much!


----------



## irishteabear (Nov 28, 2009)

LOL, you have no idea what I went through to get her.


----------



## old poi dog (Nov 28, 2009)

I'm curious. Are these smokers still available?  I remember seeing something similar at Lowe's several years ago before I got into smoking.   Thanks


----------



## stonebriar (Nov 28, 2009)

Yes sir. Although you may find them several places, we purchased ours last week at Academy Sports for $299. According to the experts on this Forum, a few modifications are necessary. I made my damper from aluminum foil as a stop-gap measure, but will soon attempt to find the measurements for a stainless 45% version...

If this continues to be as interesting to me as it is now, I would love to upgrade to a Horizon model. Comments?


----------



## rickw (Nov 28, 2009)

Seems folks have pretty good luck with the Bandera putting out some pretty good Q. I'm not real familiar with this particular model but sure seems like a nice model.


----------



## old poi dog (Nov 28, 2009)

I thought these models were discontinued.....or as in the GOSM are they being manufactured by a new manufacturer?  If yes are there differences between the ones produced now and the "older" ones?  Thanks


----------



## beer-b-q (Nov 28, 2009)

Charbroil purchased New Braunfels in 1997, the ones built prior to that were heavier built than the new ones...

Article on New Braunfels Smoker Company:http://www.austinchronicle.com/gyrob...?oid=oid:82185


----------



## mrbarbecuenet (May 21, 2014)

Please help; I can't find a cover for my new braunfels bandera smoker anywhere. Nearly all of the parts on charbroiles site are unavailable.  Ease help


----------

